# Modern blues guitar rhythm tricks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Today I'm sharing some modern blues rhythm guitar ideas with you. I'm playing over a standard blues in A, but I use several other, more sophisticated chord ideas than what the chord progression states. Cool? This if a form of embellishing chords, by using - other chords!

Let me know how you like this one!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice shirt


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Another one for the list


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I really like the way you're framing these lessons Robert. Short, sweet, to the point, and great sounding. Not only all of that, but you aren't just giving everything away and holding the hands of the people you reach. You kinda have to know the basics which you've covered previously and then some to follow along. Your a killer instructor!


----------

